# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron ovet auki väärältä puolelta

## Salomaa

Päivän Iltalehti kertoo että metron kuljettaja on avannut metrojunan ovet väärältä puolelta ja aiheuttanut siten vakavan vaaratilanteen.  Metron toiminnasta vastaavat eivät kerro Iltalehden toimittajille, kuinka tällainen on mahdollista. Selvästi yrittivät sivuuttaa kysymyksen.

Mutta täällähän joku tietää:

Kuinka on mahdollista että metron ovet voidaan avata väärältä puolelta ?

----------


## Markku K

> Päivän Iltalehti kertoo että metron kuljettaja on avannut metrojunan ovet väärältä puolelta ja aiheuttanut siten vakavan vaaratilanteen. Metron toiminnasta vastaavat eivät kerro Iltalehden toimittajille, kuinka tällainen on mahdollista. Selvästi yrittivät sivuuttaa kysymyksen. Kuinka on mahdollista että metron ovet voidaan avata väärältä puolelta?


Metrojunien oviohjauksissa ei ole estoja sen suhteen voiko ovet avata kummalta puolelta tahansa. Jos kuljettaja painaaa ovet auki painiketta ao. puolelta, niin ovet aukeavat. Tämä on tärkeää poikkeustilanteissa. Kolikon kääntöpuolella on sitten nämä mahdolliset vaaratilanteet. Joitain kertoja on käynyt niin, itsellenikin, että itäkeskuksessa on normaali matkustajavaihto päättymässä ja kuljettaja on painanut ovet kiinni ja valmistautuu junan lähtöön. Ovien väliin kuitenkin tunkee kansalainen. Kuljettajan vaistomainen toiminta on toisinaan avata ovet uudelleen, ja siinä hetkessä tulee painaneeksi (vetäneeksi M100) ovet auki väärältä puolelta.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos kuvitellaan tämä väärä ovien avaus ja vaunu olisi tupaten täynnä ja joku putoaa sitten niin eikös siinä ole se virtakiskon kotelo ensimmäisenä vastassa ja sitten ... huh huh !

Itse kyllä maalikkona oletin että on olemassa automatiikka joka estää väärien ovien avaamisen, mutta onpas mielenkiintoista  tälläinen turvallisuusasia on täydellisesti kuljettajan hallinnassa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Vaaratilanne helsingin metrossa,
3-vuotias oli pudota metrosta suoraan johtojen päälle  kuljettaja avasi väärän puolen ovet

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005848890.html

----------


## PepeB

> Jos kuvitellaan tämä väärä ovien avaus ja vaunu olisi tupaten täynnä ja joku putoaa sitten niin eikös siinä ole se virtakiskon kotelo ensimmäisenä vastassa ja sitten ... huh huh !
> 
> Itse kyllä maalikkona oletin että on olemassa automatiikka joka estää väärien ovien avaamisen, mutta onpas mielenkiintoista  tälläinen turvallisuusasia on täydellisesti kuljettajan hallinnassa.


Näinhän se on myös junaliikenteessä: kuljettaja kontrolloi kummalta puolelta avaa ovet. Eihän tuossa sinällään vaaraa ole, jos jokainen noudattaa yleistä tapaa, että oviin ei nojailla.

----------


## tlajunen

Rautatiejunissa toisaalta tyypillisesti avataan vain ovien lukitus. Vaaranpaikka toki silti, jos väärältä puolelta avataan.

Rautatieknoppi: Dm7-kiskobusseissa ("Lättähattu") ei lukituksia voinut ohjata eri puolille erikseen, vaan molemmat puolet olivat samaan aikaan joko lukossa tai lukitsematta.

----------


## Salomaa

> Näinhän se on myös junaliikenteessä: kuljettaja kontrolloi kummalta puolelta avaa ovet. Eihän tuossa sinällään vaaraa ole, jos jokainen noudattaa yleistä tapaa, että oviin ei nojailla.


3-vuotiaan isä totesi että lapsi ei nojannut oviin vaan horjahti samanaikaisesti kun väärä ovi avautui. Kyllä yleensäkin ruuhka-aikana tönäisy tai horjahdus voi tapahtua monesta syystä. 

Mutta nythän tiedämme että metron ovi voi avautua asemalla myös virtakiskon puolelta.

----------


## petteri

> Jos kuvitellaan tämä väärä ovien avaus ja vaunu olisi tupaten täynnä ja joku putoaa sitten niin eikös siinä ole se virtakiskon kotelo ensimmäisenä vastassa ja sitten ... huh huh !


Pitää kyllä olla aika huono tuuri, että tasavirralla henki lähtee, vaikka ei toki senkään kanssa kannata leikkiä.

----------


## huusmik

> Pitää kyllä olla aika huono tuuri, että tasavirralla henki lähtee


Ei siinä tuurista ole kysymys, varsinkaan kun jo 230V voi tappaa, puhumattakaan yli kolminkertaisesta jännitteestä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Pitää kyllä olla aika huono tuuri, että tasavirralla henki lähtee, vaikka ei toki senkään kanssa kannata leikkiä.


Enpä ole kuullutkaan että vaihtovirta tapaturmatilanteissa vaarallisempaa. Tämän päivän Metro-lehdessä Kuukankorpi kuitenkin kertoo että kuljettaja voi napista painamalla avata väärät ovet eikä mitään turvajärjestelmää ole tulossakaan. Tästä voi tietys ti vetää sen johtopäätöksen että mitään onnettomuuksia eikä tapaturmia ole sattunut väärien ovien aukaisemisesta.

Kuukankorpi kertoo lisäksi että tämä väärien ovien avaus ei mitenkään harvinaista ja kertoo sitä tapahtuvan nimeomaan vanhoissa metrovaunuissa. Tosin se ei selvinnyt onko uusissa vaunuissa suunniteltu ohjaamon katkaisinsijoittelua siten, että niissä se on harvinaisempaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Enpä ole kuullutkaan että vaihtovirta tapaturmatilanteissa vaarallisempaa.


"Vaihtosähkö on alhaisemmilla jännitteillä vaarallista kuin tasasähkö."

http://www.courses.physics.helsinki....sahkoturva.htm

----------


## petteri

> Enpä ole kuullutkaan että vaihtovirta tapaturmatilanteissa vaarallisempaa.


Toki 750V tasavirta kehon läpi kulkiessaan on vaarallista, mutta metrossa sähköisku vaatii että samaan aikaan joku kehon osa osuu virtakiskoon ja joku toinen osa rautatiekiskoon. Jos koskee vain joko virtakiskoon tai rautatiekiskoon ei tasavirta voi liikkua kehon läpi. 

Vaihtovirralla taas sähköiskuun riittää, että jokin kehon osa osuu virtajohtoon.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Vaihtovirralla taas sähköiskuun riittää, että jokin kehon osa osuu virtajohtoon.


 Kyllä vaihtovirrallakin tarvitaan jokin paikka mihin sähkövirta kulkee, jotta sähköisku tuntuisi ja edes muodostuisi. Vaikka vaihtosähkössä tuleekin mukaan imaginääriakseli laskuissa, niin yhtälailla tasasähkön lailla se vaatii eri potentiaalissa olevan pisteen esim maa tai toinen vaihe, joiden välille voi syntyä virtapiiri.

----------


## Salomaa

> Toki 750V tasavirta kehon läpi kulkiessaan on vaarallista, mutta metrossa sähköisku vaatii että samaan aikaan joku kehon osa osuu virtakiskoon ja joku toinen osa rautatiekiskoon. Jos koskee vain joko virtakiskoon tai rautatiekiskoon ei tasavirta voi liikkua kehon läpi. 
> 
> Vaihtovirralla taas sähköiskuun riittää, että jokin kehon osa osuu virtajohtoon.


Jos minä paksut kumisaappaat jalassa kosken siihen virtakiskoon, niin väität että ei tunnu inhottavalta eikä ole vaarallista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toki 750V tasavirta kehon läpi kulkiessaan on vaarallista, mutta metrossa sähköisku vaatii että samaan aikaan joku kehon osa osuu virtakiskoon ja joku toinen osa rautatiekiskoon. Jos koskee vain joko virtakiskoon tai rautatiekiskoon ei tasavirta voi liikkua kehon läpi.


Tätä oli testattu Mythbustersseissa kerran. Virtsaamalla metron virtakiskoon todistivat että rakko ei räjähdä jos on kumipohjaiset kengät jalassa. Tosin sen pissakokeen suoritti Mythbusterisien "Buster" -nukke eikä kukaan telkkariohjelman varsinaisista jäsenistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

No, pointti varmaankin tässä kaikessa, että kun on avointa sähköä, pitää pyrkiä välttämään kosketusta. Mikä onnistuu siten, että avaa ovet laiturin puolelta, mikä ihan riittävällä todennäköisyydellä toteutuukin.

----------


## iiko

Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että noiden metrovaunujen turvallisuus on totaalisen lapsenkengissä. Tottakai pitää olla mahdollisuus hätäaukaisuun, mutta jos homma on puhtaasti metrokuskin huolellisuuden varassa, kumman puolen ovet avataan, niin järjestelmä on suunniteltu täysin väärin. Rakenna nyt sitten tuollaiseen häkkyrään automaattiajo!

----------


## jodo

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että noiden metrovaunujen turvallisuus on totaalisen lapsenkengissä. Tottakai pitää olla mahdollisuus hätäaukaisuun, mutta jos homma on puhtaasti metrokuskin huolellisuuden varassa, kumman puolen ovet avataan, niin järjestelmä on suunniteltu täysin väärin. Rakenna nyt sitten tuollaiseen häkkyrään automaattiajo!


Taitaa olla kutakuinkin sama systeemi valtaosassa maailman rautatiekalustoa, ei siis ole mikään metron erityispiirre.

----------


## Salomaa

> Täytyy kyllä sanoa, että noiden metrovaunujen turvallisuus on totaalisen lapsenkengissä. Tottakai pitää olla mahdollisuus hätäaukaisuun, mutta jos homma on puhtaasti metrokuskin huolellisuuden varassa, kumman puolen ovet avataan, niin järjestelmä on suunniteltu täysin väärin. Rakenna nyt sitten tuollaiseen häkkyrään automaattiajo!


Juuri noin minäkin ajattelin ja se sai minut kirjoittamaan tänne, kun 3-vuotias oli pudota väärin avatusta ovesta. Olin siihen päivään mennessä ajatellut että väärien ovien avaamisen mahdollisuutta ei olisi olemassa.

Ajelin eilen metrolla ja tarkkailin "väärän oven puolta" . Kalasataman ja Itäkeskuksen pysäkeillä on teräsaita melko lähellä vaunua. Istuin uudemmassa vaunutyypissä. Katselin aidan suuntaan ja pohdin että ei siitä hyvät refleksit omaava 150-kiloinen mies putoa, mutta 3-vuotias hoikka tyttö voi pudota niin pahasti että käy vaikka mitä.

Kun ei mitään ole sattunut väärän oven aukaisuun liittyviä onnettomuuksia, siitäkö se sitten johtuu että kyseinen järjestelmä on olemassa.

----------


## Tuomas

Millaiset avausjärjestelmät on Suomen rautatiekalustossa? Onko väärän puolen ovien avaaminen tai lukituksen vapauttaminen mahdollista?

Vanha muisto Helsingin rautatieasemalta Sm1- tai Sm2-junasta: tuntui jännältä, kun konduktööri avasi junan saavuttua ja matkustajien poistuttua väärän puolen oven ja vaihtoi määränpääkyltin. Sitä en muista, tapahtuiko avaaminen napista painamalla vai hätävapautuskahvan avulla.

Lontoon metrossa on käytössä järjestelmä, joka estää kuljettajaa avaamasta väärän puolen ovia. Toki teknisissä järjestelmissä on aina vikojen mahdollisuus, ja poikkeustilanteita varten ovet pitää saada auki, vaikka juna ei esimerkiksi olisi laiturissa oikealla kohdalla, eli siihenkin varmasti on toiminnot. Mainittakoon myös, että osa laitureista on junaa lyhyempiä, jolloin kaikki ovet eivät tietenkään avaudu, ja tämän toiminnon kytkeminen on tietääkseni kuljettajan tarkkaavaisuuden varassa.

----------


## Salomaa

Nyt muuten mieleen palautui Kuukankorven lausunto Metro-lehdessä, jossa hän totesi että tällainen käytäntö metrojunissa on olemassa eikä siihen ole tulossa muutoksia. eli se on havaittu kuitenkin toimivaksi, vaikka hän samalla myönsi että näitä väärien ovien avauksia sattuu silloin tällöin.

----------


## msorri

> Lontoon metrossa on käytössä järjestelmä, joka estää kuljettajaa avaamasta väärän puolen ovia. Toki teknisissä järjestelmissä on aina vikojen mahdollisuus, ja poikkeustilanteita varten ovet pitää saada auki, vaikka juna ei esimerkiksi olisi laiturissa oikealla kohdalla, eli siihenkin varmasti on toiminnot. Mainittakoon myös, että osa laitureista on junaa lyhyempiä, jolloin kaikki ovet eivät tietenkään avaudu, ja tämän toiminnon kytkeminen on tietääkseni kuljettajan tarkkaavaisuuden varassa.


Tässä hieman lisätietoa:

Lontoossa ovien puolen valvonta (CSDE, Correct Side Door Enable) on käytössä pelkästään pintalinjoilla (Circle, H&C, District ja Metropolitan). Vanhemmissa junissa valvottiin myös koko junan olemista laiturilla samalla järjestelmällä, asentamalla lähetin tiettyyn kohtaan laituria.

Nyt uusien S-sarjan vaunujen kanssa osa laitureista on junaa lyhyempiä, ja avautuvien ovien valinta (sekä jopa asiasta kuuluttaminen oikeassa vaunussa!) tapahtuu täysin automaattisesti metrin toleranssin sallivalla lähettimellä.

Syvillä linjoilla (ne muut) vaara on vielä olemassa.

http://www.trainweb.org/districtdave...or_enable.html
http://www.sellacontrols.com/rail-sy...-door-enabling


Jotta asia ei mene täysin ulkomaiden puolelle, niin täytyypä vielä mainita että täällä väärän puolen ovien avaaminen on käynyt välillä myös laiturille tullessa, juurikin taas Itäkeskuksessa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Millaiset avausjärjestelmät on Suomen rautatiekalustossa? Onko väärän puolen ovien avaaminen tai lukituksen vapauttaminen mahdollista?


On mahdollista, minkäänlaisia estoa ei ole.
Taisi olla vielä 1990-luvun puolella, kun sinisessä kalustossa ovet eivät olleet lukossa lainkaan, vaikka juna oli liikkeessä.

----------


## huusmik

> Taisi olla vielä 1990-luvun puolella, kun sinisessä kalustossa ovet eivät olleet lukossa lainkaan, vaikka juna oli liikkeessä.


Oven avaaminen liikkeessä oli mahdollista Huhtikuuhun 2001 asti.

----------


## MaZo

Jotain turvajärjestelmää on joitakin vuosia sitten mietitty estämään ovien avaaminen väärältä puolelta, mutta mitään luotettavaa ratkaisua ei silloin keksitty. Ovet täytyy saada asemalla auki ja järjestelmän häiriöit aiheuttavat sitten ylimääräisiä viiveitä. Automaattimetro tietysti ratkaisisi ongelman, mutta on vähän raskas järjestelmä siihen tarkoitukseen. Kuten todettu ainakin Lontoosta löytyy järjestelmä tähän ja se vaikuttaa periaatteeltaan sellaiselta, että voisi meilläkin toimia lumesta ja jäästä huolimatta.

Kehitystyötä on tehty sitten ovien avausnappien/-vipujen logiikassa.
M100:ssa on lähes vierekkäin eri puolien ovien avausvivut, joista vetämällä ovet aukeaa ja työntämällä menevät napeille. Niiden välissä on ovien sulkupainike. Ovienavaustapahtuma on kuljettajalle niin selkärangasta tulevaa rutiinia, että pari poikkeavaa "väärän puolen" asemaa vaativat erityistä keskittymistä, ettei refleksin omaisesti kisko aina samaa vipua. Joku kuljettaja on kertonut, että tällaista asemaa lähestyessä istuu vasemman käden päälle, ettei vahingossa avaa väärän puolen ovia.

M200:ssa ovet avataan napeilla, jotka ovat oikeassa tai vasemmassa konsolissa. Ne ovat siis selvästi erillään ja tietääkseni M200:ssa ei ole tahattomia väärän puolen ovien avaamisia tapahtunut.

M300:ssa on vastaava asettelu kuin M100:ssa, koska ajopöydässä ei ollut tilaa asettaa ovien hallintalaitteita selvästi erilleen. Ovien avausvivut asetettiin kuitenkin kääntymään sivuttain, eli ovet aukeavat työntämällä vipua ns. ovia kohti. Väärään suuntaan vääntäminen asettaa siis ovet napeille eikä avaa niitä. M100:n peruskorjauksessa ajopöytää muokataan aika rankalla kädellä ja mm. ovien avausvivut on korjauksen yhteydessä tarkoitus kääntää sivuttain, kuten M300:ssa, koska järjestely on vaikuttanut toimivalta, vaikkei täydellinen olekaan.

----------


## Tuomas

Kiitos msorri:lle ja tlajunen:lle lisätiedoista.

Varsinaiseen aiheeseen: Voisin kuvitella, että väärien ovien avaaminen on hyvin harvinaista, vaikka metron varrella laiturit ovat muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta aina samalla puolella. Rutiininomaisessa työssä tuollaiset valtavirrasta poikkeavat asiat lienevät huomattavia riskitekijöitä.

----------


## Salomaa

MaZon vastaus selvitti tätä pitkään pohdittua kysymystä. Käsittääkseni tuota M300:n ratkaisua voidaan pitää täysin toimivana eikä sen monimutkaisempaan ratkaisuun ole tarvetta.

----------


## Prompter

Yksinkertainen ratkaisu yksinkertaiseen ongelmaan: lukittavalla kääntökytkimellä valittaisiin avattavien ovien puoli. Ovet avattaisiin siis joka kerta samasta napista, ja kauemmas ohjaamon paneelista erilliset napit ovien eripuoliselle avaukselle esim. hätätapauksessa. Liikkeelle lähdettäessä ja yli 20 km/h vauhdissa ovikytkin palautuisi 0-asentoon, ja ovien puoli olisi siis aina kuljettajan varmistettava ennen asemalle saapumista. Vaihtoehtoisesti automaattinen oikean puolen tunnistus.

----------


## jodo

Lähijunissa riskiä pienentänee se, että laiturien puolisuus on vaihtelevampaa kuin metrossa jossa voidaan suorastaan pitää harvinaisena oikeanpuoleista laituria. Tarkoitan siis että se on asia johon pitää käytännössä joka pysähdyksellä kiinnittää huomiota.

----------

